# Hoyt Pro Series Limb Bolt



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

Noticed on the Hoyt Formula X and possibly others that the pivoting limb bolt was replaced by a fixed limb bolt. Anyone have any ideas on why Hoyt went back to that style?


----------



## fango0000 (Mar 16, 2011)

Its cheaper for hoyt to make and less moving parts to break. Simpler design + higher profit margins. 

I think also probably enough of the top pros (most notably Brady) kept going back to the old solid bolts even on their new risers so Hoyt probably thought "why not go back to solid bolts and make more money too?"


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

I did notice that all current limb bolts are colleted, meaning the locking bolt fits in the back of the limb bolt and expands the end of the limb bolt to secure it in place.


----------



## UK_Stretch (Mar 22, 2006)

I think this was the Formula X generation only. The Xi has dropped the collet bolt. Allegedly because top archers preferred the feel of the non-collet type.

Stretch


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Guys - 

I index my limb bolts. The floating bolt heads made that impossible, just another reason I avoided Formula bows. 
The collet thing was just Hoyt fixing another problem that didn't exist. 

For the record, I have seen limb bolts loosen, but it was always due to user error.

Viper1 out.


----------



## UK_Stretch (Mar 22, 2006)

My experience is slightly different - I have never had a bow with collet system come loose or drift.

I have had a bow with the non-collet system, whatever you want to call it, that never locked firm enough to shoot more than a dozen arrows. It didn’t shake loose, it just didn’t stay put. Admittedly that is one riser from 11 non-collet bows but to say never does not correlate to my experience. That bow was replaced by the dealer.

Collet bolts do ensure that the bolt sit in the middle of the hole, so wind up your bow and it stays aligned. That at least is the argument in the “for” camp. But I have to admit I have never seen it affect a bow of mine -at least not that I could discern.

I have seen others have limb bolts come loose but I couldn’t say if it was user error or not as I had not checked their bow prior to the incident.

Given a choice, I’d take collet.

Stretch


----------



## peanut_gallery (Mar 30, 2011)

I would think that the collet would also increase the strength of the connection. By spreading the threads it would remove thread slop by fully engaging the valley of the threads. It might not be true or necessary though. 

I’m not familiar with non-collet type ILF limb bolts, how do you keep the limb bolts from turning once you set them where you want them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I like the collet (and pivoting) style personally. However you've got to be diligent in loosening the locking screw before adjustment or else they act like a tap and bite into the threads.

In my opinion nothing is as good as the PSE pivoting dowel but that's another story.


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

UK_Stretch said:


> I think this was the Formula X generation only. The Xi has dropped the collet bolt. Allegedly because top archers preferred the feel of the non-collet type.
> 
> Stretch


Not sure on that, but when I searched LAS they only listed colleted bolts. One type fixed, the other floating.


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

I personally have never had any type limb bolt move, but in my thoughts the floating limb bolt design does what it was designed to do and that being stay flat against the limb with changing limb angle when tiller is changed.


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

Btw, the floating colleted limb bolt is on clearance.


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

Viper1 said:


> I index my limb bolts. The floating bolt heads made that impossible,


I carved a notch in the "collar" just above the threads. Need to take the limb out but I can keep track of bolt orientation.


----------



## gumboman (Sep 3, 2019)

Since this thread is about limb bolts, I thought it might be a good place to ask my question.

Have a Hoyt Formula X, 2019. When the limbs are installed, the limb bolt face is directly against the face of the limb with nothing between them but two small dollops of what looks like silicone. Those pitiful little dollops of protection came off very quickly and now I have limb bolt heads directly against the limb which produces a tick tick sound when drawing the string back. This tick is distracting and I have tried putting in mole skin and other soft adhesive backed material between the limb bolt head and the limb. This eliminates the tick but does not stay in place. It tends to move around and is extruded under the force of the limb bolt head eventually coming out completely.

I have thought about finding some thin nylon washers to put on instead but thought I would ask on the forum for other suggestions to eliminate the tick sound.

Ideas and suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

HOYT STANDARD TILLER LOCKING BOLTS
Item # 2560624 Catalog Page # 15
Be the first to review this product
$39.99
https://www.lancasterarchery.com/hoyt-standard-tiller-locking-bolts.html

Lancaster has these available. I've had the Collet bolts on my GMX come loose & I'm told it was my error. Do I believe it was my error even though they worked loose more than once?
I'll accept it was likely my fault & I do like that they sit flush on the limbs. My only question about it being user error is that if it only happened, more than once, with these bolts the reason why or how it happened isn't really clear. 
Nick


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

Gumboman When I have had this issue (creak) with certain riser and limb combinations a little string wax on the contacts surfaces usually takes care of it.


----------



## Farfletched (Mar 6, 2018)

gumboman said:


> Since this thread is about limb bolts, I thought it might be a good place to ask my question.
> 
> Have a Hoyt Formula X, 2019. When the limbs are installed, the limb bolt face is directly against the face of the limb with nothing between them but two small dollops of what looks like silicone. Those pitiful little dollops of protection came off very quickly and now I have limb bolt heads directly against the limb which produces a tick tick sound when drawing the string back. This tick is distracting and I have tried putting in mole skin and other soft adhesive backed material between the limb bolt head and the limb. This eliminates the tick but does not stay in place. It tends to move around and is extruded under the force of the limb bolt head eventually coming out completely.
> 
> ...


Also had this noise. Wrote to Hoyt and they suggested removing the small grub screw in the middle of the plate as it’s not doing anything anyway. The alignment bolts hold the plate in place not this screw. Removed it and the noise was gone.


----------



## gumboman (Sep 3, 2019)

Don't understand this grub screw location. Which plate are you referring to. Are you talking about the limb or the riser?


----------



## Farfletched (Mar 6, 2018)

Sorry, I mean in the alignment adjustment block on the riser. There is a small grub screw in the bottom of this block that locates the plate against the riser after you have made any lateral adjustments. The only problem is, it’s too small to actually do anything. And when the limbs are under load, it’s the end of this screw moving over the riser that makes the cracking noise because it’s not big enough to actually stop anything from flexing or moving. I tried waxing the bolts and limb surfaces and also installing floating limb bolts but it did not solve the issue for me. Removing this grub screw did the trick.


----------



## gumboman (Sep 3, 2019)

OK. Thanks. Now K understand.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

The pivoting limb bolt head was a good design. Jim Belcher offered one on his prototype TR-7 riser when I was involved with that project, and ironically within months Hoyt came out with their limb bolt. Jim and I got a good laugh out of that as it somewhat confirmed the idea.

But Gillo is about to come out with an even better idea IMO that does away with the need for a pivoting limb bolt head. I have a prototype in my possession and it's actually similar in design to something Jim and I talked about for the TR-7 but never pursued.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

limbwalker said:


> The pivoting limb bolt head was a good design. Jim Belcher offered one on his prototype TR-7 riser when I was involved with that project, and ironically within months Hoyt came out with their limb bolt. Jim and I got a good laugh out of that as it somewhat confirmed the idea.
> 
> But Gillo is about to come out with an even better idea IMO that does away with the need for a pivoting limb bolt head. I have a prototype in my possession and it's actually similar in design to something Jim and I talked about for the TR-7 but never pursued.


New riser or replacement hardware?


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

The PSE X-Appeal has a limb bolt that will adjust 5% up and down to sit flush agains the limb but it pivoted at the base of bolt and not on the limb. I thought it was awesome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Gregjlongbow said:


> The PSE X-Appeal has a limb bolt that will adjust 5% up and down to sit flush agains the limb but it pivoted at the base of bolt and not on the limb. I thought it was awesome!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stay tuned.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I think that answers my question as well....


----------



## gumboman (Sep 3, 2019)

Will this new innovative limb bolt be something that can be adapted to current design risers?


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

A couple years back I had this idea to add a high strength metal pin/dowel with a pivoting eye bolt like below.


----------

